# Geometriedaten zu Red Bull Bikes



## Trialbiker82 (6. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mich in das Rad Bull Factory 700 verguckt. Laut der Empfehlung von ROSE sollte ich ein 19" statt dem von mir gedachten 17" nehmen. 
Kann das wirkich so sein? Wie lang ist den der Vorbau?

Ich bin 1,70m groß und hab eine SL von 81cm. Ich würde eher mit dem Fully sportlich fahren aber auch schöne lange Touren auf Schotter usw. machen.
Sitz ich bei 19" nicht zu gestreckt?


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. Juli 2011)

Hab heut mal mit einem Mitarbeiter telefoniert. Er meinte 17" wäre besser. 
Ist den das Sitzrohr bei 17" wirklich 43cm? Ich denk da würd ich die Sattelstütze zu weit raus ziehen.

Sorry bin aber total verunsichert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (12. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du die Sattelstütze zu weit raus ziehst, dann holste ne längere und alles ist gut.  Die Frage ist nur, ob Du dann eine zu große Überstreckung hast. Fahr doch mal zur Biketown, ist zwar n Weg vom Harz bis nach Bocholt aber lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.

Alternative: bestell ein 17", check im Wohnzimmer ob Du Dich auf anhieb wohl fühlst oder ein "mal sehen wie es wird" Gefühl hast. Bei letzterem einpacken und gegen 19" tauschen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. Juli 2011)

Was meinst du mit Überstreckung?
Da ich in den Thread über ROSE und Red Bull gelesen hab das die nicht weiter produziert werden überleg ich mir doch lieber ein Jabba Wood zu holen.
Das Factory 600 hat zwar ein super P/L aber wenns mal Probleme mit´n Rahmen gibt will ich nicht mit alternativen Rahmen abgespeißt werden

Da du ein Rose hast, frag ich dich einfach mal.
Was heißt konstruierte und tatsächliche Sitzrohrlänge? Ist das Rohr jetzt bei 17" 44,5cm oder 42cm

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-jabba-wood-4-xt/aid:494924


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juli 2011)

Schau mal, hier steht doch alles: 







Mit konstruierter Sitzrohrlänge ist die Höhe gemeint, auf der sich die waagerechte Linie vom oberen Steuerkopflager mit dem Sitzrohr treffen, s. A.

Mit der tatsächlichen Länge ist die wirkliche, also tatsächliche Länge des Rohrs gemeint. Am Ende wird dann die Sattelklemme aufgesetzt, s. B.

Die Sattelstange muss also A - B cm herausragen, um eine waagerechte Linie mit dem oberen Steuerkopflager zu bilden.

Wozu man diese Angaben braucht, keine Ahnung, für dich ist aber B wichtig, weil es die letztendliche Länge des Rohrs beschreibt. 

Mit Überstreckung ist folgendes gemeint: Wenn Du zwecks Handling eine Rahmengröße kleiner kaufst, musst Du ja die Sattelstange weiter heraus ziehen, als bei der höheren Rahmengröße. Somit musst Du Dich ja auch weiter krümmen, um an den Lenker zu kommen. Dass ist die Überstreckung.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. Juli 2011)

Also hab ich das schon richtig verstanden und bin jetzt glücklicher. Die 44,5cm passen perfekt da mein HT Momentan 45cm misst und die Sattelstange nicht zu weit draußen ist. Die Überstreckung würd ich mit einen längeren Vorbau (90-100mm) wieder ausgleichen.
Naja wenn´s den soweit ist würd ich erstmal ein Testbike ordern.
Dank dir für deine Hilfe


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juli 2011)

Kein Ding. 

Aber denk dran, längerer Vorbau ändert auch das Verhalten des Bikes im Trail, zwar laufruhiger aber dafür weniger wendig.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (12. Juli 2011)

Das dacht ich mir schon, deshalb tendier ich eher zum 90er Vorbau. 80mm wären zu kurz denk ich, so das ich zu gedrungen drauf sitzen würde.

Garnicht so einfach das perfekte Bike für einen zu finden


----------



## -MIK- (12. Juli 2011)

Najaa, Vorbauten sind ja schnell getauscht.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo Trialbiker,

wir haben auch nochmal Rücksprache gehalten und würden dir bei diesem Einsatz auf jeden Fall den 17" Rahmen mit einem 100mm Vorbau empfehlen. Den Vorbau können wir gern innerhalb von vier Wochen nochmal tauschen, wenn du dir doch eine andere Sitzposition wünschst. So hättest du genügend Zeit für dich alles optimal auszutesten.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Juli 2011)

Sowas nenn ich Service

Eine frage hät ich doch noch. 
Ab wann empfehlt ihr das verbauen von Spacern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (13. Juli 2011)

Immer dann, wenn es nicht passt.  Da sind eh meist Spacer verbaut, bei mir glaub 3 unter dem Vorbau. Somit hätte ich noch Spielraum nach unten.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (13. Juli 2011)

Hey!
Im Konfigurator fürs Jabba Wood muß man erstmal wählen ob und wieviel Spacer man haben will. Also denkich das erstmal garkeine verbaut wären. Ich würd zu 2cm tendieren?!


----------



## -MIK- (13. Juli 2011)

Ah, okay, das kannte ich noch nicht. 

Ich würde 25mm Carbon Spacer dazu packen, sind aufpreisfrei und wenn es Dir zu hoch ist, dann kannst du anfangen zu experimentieren. Erst 5mm Spacer hoch, dann 15 und wenn's immer noch nicht passt 25mm. Solltest du dann feststellen, dass Du keine Spacer brauchst, kannst Du immer noch den Gabelschaft kürzen.

Immer dran denken Abschneiden geht besser als Dranschneiden.


----------



## aicpr (21. Juli 2011)

Hi, bin ein Redbull Factory 900 in 19" mit 173 und 82 cm SL gefahren. War kei Problem. 
Ich Verkaufe das bike übrigens gerade also bei interessen mal in den Bikemarkt schauen.


----------

